# Report



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

or a lack there of! Seems like there more BS on here than reports anymore. Personally i havent been out this year yet but WILL report when i go
which will be soon for the flounder. So is nobody fishing or just not giving reports when u do? Thanks to the few that have reported there catch. hats off to you. 
As for the tightlips :--|


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*have to pay to read reports...*

I agree wholeheartedly(sp.)... But, the powers that be elected to create a members board where they claim to share reports... It seems that in order to read that info, you have to pay... I would've long ago, except it's not the norm in the cyber fishing world and I'm not in favor of the idea; at all!! Watch the grief that follows this post for my reasoning... But, to each his own... If I make it out, I'll share a report.. Right now, it's l00king like Sunday... Good Luck when you go and Fish On 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

ill tell you this much
there are fish in the chesapeake bay and they are catching drum in North Carolina


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

you should see the picture in there too


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

those guys on the seagull pier had a blast today i can tell you that !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

There hasn't been much for me to talk about, went out and caught some croaker woohoo.Went out and got skunked, ok thats normal...


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Zigh said:


> I agree wholeheartedly(sp.)... But, the powers that be elected to create a members board where they claim to share reports... It seems that in order to read that info, you have to pay... I would've long ago, except it's not the norm in the cyber fishing world and I'm not in favor of the idea; at all!! Watch the grief that follows this post for my reasoning... But, to each his own... If I make it out, I'll share a report.. Right now, it's l00king like Sunday... Good Luck when you go and Fish On
> 
> Zigh
> ><((((*>



Thanks for the heads up Zigh. I wish I had known that just a few hours ago before I made my shad fishing post. I was wondering why there seemed to be so many who would post on the public forums begging for help to catch fish, be freely and generously given information, and then never post a report. I understand now, kind of like all those street signs in Richmond.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Funny i havent really wet no lines but when i do i usely post something ,,,,or try to even if its hear say


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zigh said:


> I agree wholeheartedly(sp.)... But, the powers that be elected to create a members board where they claim to share reports... It seems that in order to read that info, you have to pay... I would've long ago, except it's not the norm in the cyber fishing world and I'm not in favor of the idea; at all!! Watch the grief that follows this post for my reasoning... But, to each his own... If I make it out, I'll share a report.. Right now, it's l00king like Sunday... Good Luck when you go and Fish On
> 
> Zigh
> ><((((*>


Zigh if it sets your mind at rest there are no reports on Va in the Supporters Forum either. Guess ya need to go to NC or MD or own or HO a boat...


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Zigh if it sets your mind at rest there are no reports on Va in the Supporters Forum either. Guess ya need to go to NC or MD or own or HO a boat...


there are a few stripers running around the bay


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Clay!!! I just find the whole thing to be funny at this point Hope to catch up with you sometime for some pullage.... Best of Luck when you make it out... And hey, post a report if you would 
Peace
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

go out and fish


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*less whining....*

....more fishing. Then write us a report and tell us about it


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I will say this much. I do fish on occassion and when I do I always post to the Va board or NC if I am down south. Yes I am a supporter but i, like most fishermen, like to brag about anything I catch and let me tell you I catch a ton of nothings but I will and do report on them too. I know alot of the guys on this site and they to post their catches for the most part. Yes some only post to the supporter forum and that is their right. Could I copy and paste them to the open forum ...yes... would I....not a chance. You see this site is not free to run. Sand Flea puts a lot of time and energy into giving us a place to chat, learn fishing spots techniques and whats bitting, a place to meet new freinds, to buy and sell stuff hell he just put up that new costal explorer (man that is a nice tool) Best of all it s free for the most part.

Yes some of us choose to become more than surfers. we want to support something that supports our passion. So yes we get a little extra for our 20.00 a year. No one ever solicts money from any user of this site. Not ever. 

So you can become a supporter and get access to the supporter forumn and yes you get to read the posts there....and yes they do post catches along with the when/where and how...or you can remain as you are and read what is posted in the open forumn and you can post your reporrts there as I do...the choice is yours and will always be yours 

I will say that from what I have heard there are croakers at OVP and JRB, drum down south flounder on the way and some blues in the surf. Stripers are to be had in their usual haunts but I got all that from the posts in the open forumns....I will say I plan on verifying that info this weekend.

Hope to see you out there as I plan on some SB surf fishing on Sunday after the bunny drops its eggs off at my house. Always wondered how those bunnies make all those eggs...hmmm thought eggs came from chickens ....oh well as long as the kids like them  Anyone care to join me on Sunday? Drop me a PM or just post here


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang, ya mean there are super secret reports on the Supporters board showing all the secret holes and bait when to fish?  Funny thing is I just looked and didn't see any  

There is more info passed around on this open board than anywhere I know, now if your looking for secret holes or top secret lures I will tell you what I have been told in the past. If you go put your time in on the water and freely pass your info along to others you will be suprised how much info will freely be passed back. I can promise you this there has been more info passed along on the Va site on where the fish have been caught than on the Supporters fourm.

Sand Flea does not ask supporters to take an oath of silence nor do we sit in any secret club house whispering in code, we are thankfull enough for Sand Flea providing such a great site that we donate $20.00 to help keep things up and running and I am sure that $20.00 ain't a scratch in the bucket what it cost to pay to keep the lights on in this place.

Everyone is greatfull when reports are passed along no matter who they are from but the only secret thing we have in the Supporters Fourm is When NS4D gets drunk and puts on his chicken outfit


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Dang,
> There is more info passed around on this open board than anywhere I know, now if your looking for secret holes or top secret lures I will tell you what I have been told in the past. If you go put your time in on the water and freely pass your info along to others you will be suprised how much info will freely be passed back. I can promise you this there has been more info passed along on the Va site on where the fish have been caught than on the Supporters fourm.
> 
> Sand Flea does not ask supporters to take an oath of silence nor do we sit in any secret club house whispering in code, we are thankfull enough for Sand Flea providing such a great site that we donate $20.00 to help keep things up and running and I am sure that $20.00 ain't a scratch in the bucket what it cost to pay to keep the lights on in this place.


yep 
put the time in and you'll figure it out
and poney up to help matt keep this site runnin
hey shooter ain't it past ur bed time?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have........*

Never understood why on some boards you are asked not to post spot locations. What difference does it make? I posted on a board adn said where the spot was and I got yeld at. The next time I didn't mention it by name or location but said enough to those who would know and I was told that next time I would be banned. The spots where I fish are all open to the public so why not tell people where it's hot?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Never understood why on some boards you are asked not to post spot locations. What difference does it make? I posted on a board adn said where the spot was and I got yeld at. The next time I didn't mention it by name or location but said enough to those who would know and I was told that next time I would be banned. The spots where I fish are all open to the public so why not tell people where it's hot?


Stripers ONline RI board?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> hey shooter ain't it past ur bed time?


Hey Youngen, ain't it way past your beddy bye time?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I rest my case........ 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Shooter go nite, nite!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Zigh,
Have you been to AP Hill this year? How did you do? I'm up in NOVA now and it's quite a way to get there. It was fun last year thou. Have a great fishing year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Zigh said:


> I agree wholeheartedly(sp.)... But, the powers that be elected to create a members board where they claim to share reports... It seems that in order to read that info, you have to pay...


Wow, I sound like some kind of shadowy government conspiracy! I put the private forum up to give people who were kind enough to give me a few bucks a year somewhere to keep their reports on the DL. I don't make anybody post there--they can put their reports wherever they want. But some people _choose_ to post there because they don't want to give up info to lurkers and leeches who never give anything back to the community.

Frankly, the season hasn't been that great. The striper run in the upper bay never materialized, nor did the grey trout run in Tidewater. Can't post reports if you're not catching fish.

Anyway, there are 16 boards on here that are free. Only one requires a yearly payment of less than you'll spend on a day's pier fishing after admission, gas, bait, and drinks. Complaining that it's not open to everyone is like asking why Field and Stream doesn't give you a free subscription.

But the bigger question--why aren't there more reports everywhere--illustrates the problem of running a site for surf fishermen. We're a cagey bunch and don't like to talk, especially when the action is hot. I think when things pick up you'll start to see more reports.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Wow, I sound like some kind of shadowy government conspiracy! I put the private forum up to give people who were kind enough to give me a few bucks a year somewhere to keep their reports on the DL. I don't make anybody post there--they can put their reports wherever they want. But some people _choose_ to post there because they don't want to give up info to lurkers and leeches who never give anything back to the community.
> 
> Frankly, the season hasn't been that great. The striper run in the upper bay never materialized, nor did the grey trout run in Tidewater. Can't post reports if you're not catching fish.
> 
> ...


i think some people just want other people to do all the work for them


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Concur*



Zigh said:


> Thanks Clay!!! I just find the whole thing to be funny at this point Peace
> Zigh
> ><((((*>






yes i concur


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Hey Youngen, ain't it way past your beddy bye time?


hey somebody gotta keep my heep runnin


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*If i pay 20 bucks*

i get to see so many reports i couldnt decide where to fish? 

IF i pay forty? will you give me even more reports? WOW


there aint no more reports on the supporter forum than on this board face it


BUT the forum is called Pierandsurf.com > Regional Reports > Virginia >

I should have named this thread 
OPINIONS  

i dont feel no love!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thanks Guys for explaining the truth.


I will still only try and post a change of season as I have always done. Oh by the way the supporters have for the most part have double posted.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

.....forget it.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

hard to go out with taxes due and exams and term papers  plus the dreaded Quality Time

but maybe I can hit OVP tonight or lower SB on Sat.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*no worries...*

Flea- Didn't mean to offend you in any way, I just think that the idea of a supporters forum was not done with good intent; that's just my opinion. You essentially encouraged folks to pay to get reports, and for those that had, to post their reports in that forum. It was very evident last year and was mentioned on a couple of different occaisions.. I even had a PM discussion about it with Digger a year or so ago...In the past, I had come here and done nothing but share ideas and reports of my shore based adventures... As time wore on, my chances to fish from a boat or Yak increased and now that is my primary means of angling... I certainly don't consider myself a leech or lurker, I try and contribute what I can, when I can, and answer the PM's I get as quickly as possible with as much info as possible... The idea of paying for *features* is a good one, not to simply read info/ reports... I don't come to this great site with the intent of stealing anyone's spots or ideas, but to learn about the movement of fishies... I would have no problem contributing to your site... in fact I should, but not to get access to some specific part... Just seems fishy to me; for lack of a better term... Anyway, as is evident by all the response to my previous post, people like to read into things what they will. Me, I'll keep visiting this site and trying to share as much as I can... If I do send in the $ for supporter benefits, I'd rather not l00k at the 'supporter forum' though... Distributing info shouldn't have to have a price tag...... I'm lucky enough to fish for a living, so for the folks that say....' get out and fish'... I do. I hope this hasn't further burdened the relationship we have as fellow fisherman... I think this is an AWESOME site, and my hats off to you for all of your work!! Keep up the great job, and I'll keep my thoughts to myself re: the supporter forum.... 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*AP Hill>>*

Crawfish>> I was hitting AP Hill pretty regularly in January, February, and the beginning of March with some fantastic results... One day would be slow and the next hot, our best day we had 32 Trout(Brooks and Rainbow's) Best bet is to try bait, but I prefer to throw Super Duper's and Spinnerbaits... They still stock on Friday's thru the end of this month... GOOD LUCK if you go!!!! Here's a link for some info>>
http://www.aphill.army.mil/sites/mwr/inc/troutflier_2006.pdf

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

FF,

The last fishing report you posted was 11-2-05!

Just go fish! 

As for me I will try to fish the usual spots around tidewater this time of year the next two-three days! So far i I have had is dogsharks down south and a few small croaker at OVP!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Zigh said:


> Flea- Didn't mean to offend you in any way, I just think that the idea of a supporters forum was not done with good intent; that's just my opinion. You essentially encouraged folks to pay to get reports, and for those that had, to post their reports in that forum. It was very evident last year and was mentioned on a couple of different occaisions..


Not offended. I just don't think that those who enjoy a free resource are in a position to tell me that those who pay a few bucks don't deserve more. They do deserve more, and they get it in the form of the extra board, 10x as much photo storage, extra PM storage, etc.



Zigh said:


> I certainly don't consider myself a leech or lurker


Nor do I. A leech is a parasite, someone who takes without giving anything back. Anyone who uses the site without posting reports is a leech, and I know you've posted reports for years. You're alright with me.



Zigh said:


> Distributing info shouldn't have to have a price tag......


I'll be sure and tell that to my hosting provider, software companies that I use, and the programming consultant I occasionally use.

To the supporters, thank you. And to those who never give a dime but post reports, thank you too. I could see people getting mad if I called non-supporters cheapskates and bullied them into paying up, but I've never done that.

Here's the way I look at the complaints regarding the supporter board: let's say you have two extra reels and two friends who are in need. Guy #1 is always bringing along beer and bait when you go fishing; Guy #2 never brings a thing. You like both of them, though. They're good guys. So you give each of them one of your extra reels. But you spool up Guy #1's reel with PowerPro before you give it to him. How would you feel if Guy #2 jumped all over you because you didn't fill up his spool, too?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I completely understand I'm done with this one... Hope to catch up with you one day and wet a line. Thanks for your efforts!!! 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Matt you 're a class guy and you will always have my support...thanks....the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i will post when and where and what was caught...either by me or someone else...i haven't caught squat and haven't seen chit(ok, a few croakers on OVP)...i do have a few holes i check this time of year for flatties and trout...will post after i get them first...you really can't expect much more than that...i will help when i can...if i can't, i don't post...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Wow, I sound like some kind of shadowy government conspiracy! I put the private forum up to give people who were kind enough to give me a few bucks a year somewhere to keep their reports on the DL. I don't make anybody post there--they can put their reports wherever they want. But some people _choose_ to post there because they don't want to give up info to lurkers and leeches who never give anything back to the community.
> 
> Frankly, the season hasn't been that great. The striper run in the upper bay never materialized, nor did the grey trout run in Tidewater. Can't post reports if you're not catching fish.
> 
> ...


Well said Sand Flea and I concur guys complain because we peole dont post reports :--| and they wont support the site and act like 20.00 will bankrupt them but then they go out and drop 400-500 on a new custom rod/reel. Go figure. I support not to see private reports as I always post mine on the public boards. I support tp help keep this site up and running so I can have a place to post and see what is going on and to meet people that enjoys the same passion i do......fishing. For the 40.00 I spent the last 2 years the knowledge alone I have gained is worth more than I can measure and the freinds I have met well priceless.

Keep up the good work Flea and since no one else ever says it 

THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO FO US​


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*blah*



Dixie719 said:


> FF,
> 
> The last fishing report you posted was 11-2-05!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice. I did have a pretty good april fools joke posted tho  11-2-05 is just about the time hunting season starts GO FIGURE. black powder, shotgun dec 1-14 Pennsylvania season oh yeah im a big fan of deer hunting. GUEESS what its spring gobbler season! 

But Dixie you are welcome for my reports as i do report when i go i guess im just not a "die hard". And ill be reporting alot soon on this forum because i like sissy fish and flounder and its bout time for me to wet a line 

Props to Flea on a good board and an excellent job
When i do report it will be elbow to azzhole because ill give exact locations and times to go!

FISH ON!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

FF,

That was a pretty good April fools joke!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*Sorry I couldn't help myself*

Here is my super secret fishing hole.








Chapa


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*the supporter forum*

is very much the lounge where they can talk more freely. do reports come up? YES. but the majority of everthing is out here free to everybody. I payed to help support the site and enjoy the benifits. it's reasonable that supporters should have a place to talk amongst themselves.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

zigh, i know what you mean. i too feel this site is more for "starting" fisherman and the guys that have grown on this site to be good friends and be in good company(bs), but thats what keeps this site going. you know that bud, thats why mojeaux went to poo, you know? no new traffic and nobody asking about a tica vs okuma u know what i mean?

the supporter forum while i was a part of it, i never saw any more reports than anywhere else, as is the case with everyone here my reports come by phone and pm's and are then ended with keep your mouth shut for a week or two before you say anything.... you know how it works bud. look at teh threads here vs. the threads in....blank, or blank....

as far as zigh is concerned, he is a helluva guy, and does very freely share info and he will help you in anyway he can. 

as far as reports, by the time i get unpack and go to bed then halfway through work and this and that its 3 days old and figure what the hell. and yah i have seen times when a report is posted online and the next day you cant even get near a spot cause its full of people who you never woulda thought lurk the boards.

and lets be honest, cause i know first hand that alot of you guys withhold info, so lets not all act innocent. i've heard alot of guys say yeah, we dont need anymore people fishing here... i mean lets face it. if its limited room, nobody wants 500 people fishing next to them.... also if your fishin a honey hole, and you burn that spot up, man you just found a way to not be friends anymore with the locals. 

like Kenny said one time, its easier to burn a spot with a cell than the puter, but with the net, your telling the world, including some people who i have had the pleasure to meet that were less than a pleasure to be around. yea, im just as guilty, but i have people pm me all the time asking about whats going on and I DO ANSWER them. i dont mind sharing info, but if its not MY PROPERTY and its not a well known spot, esp if i was invited there im not telling the world about it. thats that and if i bring someone to a "honey hole" of mine, i would hope they have enough sense to not make it impossible for me to fish there anymore. (zigh what your asking for is not what im talking about, your talking about this site becoming report based and you and i know it aint really like that right now)

for all of you guys asking for reports from everyone(not you zigh), i've read reports and i went out today and caught a bluefish (and leave out the location and everything else) is not a report. this is the internet, information is passed here not and exact time fish will bite, nothing in this life is free, gotta put your time in. go fishing, you'll meet alot of the guys on this site, and they will give you more reports than any site will. 

I spend alot of time FISHING and finding places that produce fish, and im not sure i want to give it away to someone looking for instant gratification. Zigh you know I've pmed ya asking whats going on here or there, and you've always answered me and I hope you know that I'll always answer you bud.

flea, your kidding about the trout right? man you faukers shouldnt be withholding info from the boss man!

for the record, tues went yakin at vabeach, there are lots of bluefish in the water hitting jigs and the assorted. thurs/fri was at the point, there was all the signs of a good bite, and it started thurs evening, caught some drum. the bite will continue until after the next front pushes in, tonight fished the peake, didnt see any fish caught, saw a 37 from earlier that day


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I am sure that everyone knows that with many decisions come ‘unintended results’. The supporter’s forum is no exception. The immediate reaction is “Why should I posts good info if I am not able to see the secret stuff?” Success is more probable where everyone feels welcome and the perception of sharing is not lost. If one feels grateful for things learned here I would encourage them to send your donation to Mr. Sand Flea a.k.a. Mole Crab. We need more incentive to get the holders of experience and knowledge to post, not less. Just my opinion.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

if you really want a fishing report..take yourself out there and do some fishing,,,come home post then take a nap and re-read your post


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you find the site worthwhile...$20 ain't gonna kill you...otherwise don't look /don't post...don't complain about it...we have alot of new people that will learn alot...lets just try to help...


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*dead horse*

I think this horse has died already....  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Matt, maybe you should just change the name to "Help Flea Pay the Bills" forum. 

That way we can still post secret spots and you won't get any flap. 

It really would be a fitting name. The only reason I pay $20 a year is to help YOU out. Why? Because I feel like I OWE you something.

I get all the reports I need from my cell phone. And the guys who call me? The ones I've met through P&S. 

I call them friends now. Something you cannot put a price on. 

Chit, you should make it $25 a year. 

P.S. Shouldn't have I been billed for being a supporter like months ago? It seems like I've been due to renew for a long time. 

Or maybe you just don't charge me for supporter status because of all the good info I post here.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Naw, I never want to turn it into begging. I know some site owners do that--they whine and gripe and insult members who don't pay up. The whole thing leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

I'll keep a basic ad at the top and leave it at that. People can support the site by giving reports, sending subscription money, or by giving business to this board's sponsors. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok.

But I sure would feel better if you insulted Shooter a little more.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Ok.
> 
> But I sure would feel better if you insulted Shooter a little more.


Hey Flea,,, if I give ya an extra $20.00 will ya boot Jeff off


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oh my Lord...I think we've finally hit on the successful business model for bulletin boards:

Members can bid to kick people off. Genius, pure genius! It'll be like eBay combined with "Survivor."


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Oh my Lord...I think we've finally hit on the successful business model for bulletin boards:
> 
> Members can bid to kick people off. Genius, pure genius! It'll be like eBay combined with "Survivor."


i like it


NTKG said:


> zigh, i know what you mean. i too feel this site is more for "starting" fisherman and the guys that have grown on this site to be good friends and be in good company(bs), but thats what keeps this site going....the supporter forum while i was a part of it, i never saw any more reports than anywhere else, as is the case with everyone here my reports come by phone and pm's and are then ended with keep your mouth shut for a week or two before you say anything.... you know how it works bud. look at teh threads here vs. the threads in....blank, or blank....
> I spend alot of time FISHING and finding places that produce fish, and im not sure i want to give it away to someone looking for instant gratification.


this is how i feel as well


Newsjeff said:


> I get all the reports I need from my cell phone. And the guys who call me? The ones I've met through P&S.
> I call them friends now. Something you cannot put a price on.


 ya know i've only been a member of the P&S family for a lil over a year and a half and i know i was a newbie to the hardcore surf fishing thing butv over this last year certian guys like matt,mark,jeff, al, brandon, niel, kenny, steve x2, ric, clay; have all helped me in one way or another to be able to hit the lip or the point without screwing everybody up. wether they helped me on casting, choosing bait, selecting rods, learing to drive the beach, etc...
i really appricieate all the help i've recieved and you can bet that anytime i have a report i'll call as many of these guys as i can before i post. WHY? because its respect for senority and i feel that i owe it to these guys for what they have taught me. and do i expect a return phone call when somebody else finds the fish? NO... WHY? because i feel that i still have a long way to go to gain the respect of these awsome fishermen.....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Josh, thanks for the phone call from the Point the other day. Sorry I couldn't make it down, but it was nice of you to call and give me a heads up. 

I won't forget that. 

Promise. 

(Note to self: Put RR phone number in speed dial.)


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Boy this whole thread should be re-named "spring cleaning," seems like a bunch of folks had to vent out their cabin fever, I hope everyone got it out of their system because even though a lot of times I feel like maybe we don't deserve it, Nature has just served us up a whole new and fresh fishing season. Lets all get out there and start making more timeless memories and stories and then maybe around February we can stick our boots back in this kind of muck, I don't know about the rest of you but I sure as heck don't have the time for it now!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Well

Looks like the FEUD got us on the right track again 

Keep them reports cominin guys and i will too as im getting ready to start my slinging 


Now all we need is "BIG JIMMY" lol


Take care all


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishing_Feud said:


> Well
> 
> Keep them reports cominin guys and i will too as im getting ready to start my slinging


Wether on the subscribers "Reports" or in the general forums, MD/DE etc., one also must realize that when the bite begins, more time is spent looking for the fish at the beginning of the bite than posting, so most reports are days or a week or so old. Then the bite is on for five or six weeks and everybody already knows. There are no real secrets, even one "favorite and secret" fishing spot is known by many, and don't see the need to post "found one hell of a hole at KM XX, and really got into them". SO, I believe more "generalized locations", maybe with questions answered as to what bait, size hooks and lead, if someone asks.

This place is for learning, and to learn, one must do, as I have and still am learning, but as "teachers", for lack of a better word in reference to myself, I feel I am doing more good trying to explain how to read the water, if ya read my reports, you will see the water temps that get my blood flowing, and will give ya the AI flounder and shark reports more often than stripers, blues and drum reports, but that is because I get more skate and shark. I don't think the job of a teacher is to give the specifics, hold your hand just so you pass, without learning anything. Now, if out with somebody for the first few times, will tell them generally what to look for as we drive the beach, but won't say or even have my eyes light up, if I see some small "extra" that tells me I need to try here, looks like a schweet hole. We are teachers, not dog trainers, leading ya'll aroound on a leash to that spot.

Probably more because that is how it was done with me, and would never as said, give specifics, mostly just a general AI report.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

shaggy said:


> . We are teachers, not dog trainers, leading ya'll aroound on a leash to that spot.
> 
> Probably more because that is how it was done with me, and would never as said, give specifics, mostly just a general AI report.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel



I was not asking for "wisdom" when i posted this thread I just thought we all needed to report more when we went FISHING . if you havent gone you have nothng report  
And i dont htink this is the board for "teaching:" or wit would say 
"Pierandsurf.com > Regional > Virginia > guidance board" 
it dont it says"

Pierandsurf.com > Regional Reports > Virginia > Report 

Notice the REPORT part

if i said the dog was blue someone would ask what kind of cat is it 

do u think a safety pin would work as well as hook? i have never been fishing b4


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishing_Feud said:


> I was not asking for "wisdom" when i posted this thread I just thought we all needed to report more when we went FISHING . if you havent gone you have nothng report
> And i dont htink this is the board for "teaching:" or wit would say
> "Pierandsurf.com > Regional > Virginia > guidance board"
> it dont it says"
> ...


It's also not some kind of tell all either, ya learn, ya meet then ya fish with, and all parties learn some more. What is it you really want from this site, a where can I go to get guaranteed fish, or where are the fish biting? The second choice you get, on practically every board, the first, maybe via a phone call or pm, not on the "super secret, subscribe" board, that is just a little added, and as I said, no more info is there, other than one subscriber saying "thinking about heading to spot Y any of ya'll up for it?

Tell ya what, since ya been fishing and all, pm me I'll tell ya all the honey holes, oooops  , ya been fishing awhile, you already know it all :--| .

I wasn't offerring "no wisdom", just the way I was educated, hell, ya want a "yup caught fish today on AI, or at Virginia Beach", that's basically what ya get from me, and yes, in a pinch, bent properly, a safety pin will work almost as well as a hook, but for me to come out and say, as some think the subscriber Reports forum does go to spot XX, it don't happen.

Hell, if this and other places I like were a go here X marks the spot, I wouldn't have learned $hit, but....... then gues that is me, don't show me spot X, show me how to look and NOTICE spot X at AI, or OC, or OI or VB, because ya tell me where they were yesterday, chances are the winds have changed, the current is different and the holes have moved 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*As usual......*

Well said Shaggy....well said indeed.....


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishing_Feud said:


> or a lack there of! Seems like there more BS on here than reports anymore. Personally i havent been out this year yet but WILL report when i go
> which will be soon for the flounder. So is nobody fishing or just not giving reports when u do? Thanks to the few that have reported there catch. hats off to you.
> As for the tightlips :--|



was all i said 

the safety pin did work good for the native trouts 

Seems like the reports have started flowing!!

CLICK


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishing_Feud said:


> was all i said
> 
> the safety pin did work good for the native trouts
> 
> ...


*??????????*

Don't know for sure, but here, well water is starting to warm, so as that happens, the fish come, dang, around the piers and surf, AIn't nothing to report if the waters don't cooperate.

*Click* what?

The reports come with the fishes, fishes around here come with the warming waters.

Like I said, what do you want from here?

Also, I been told that some fish bones in a pinch can be used for hooks, just AIn't tried it yet.

Now, getting serious, there really AIN't no secrets in the "top secret, shoot ya if ya tell (snad flea, can I have my right hand back, I promise I will never let it ouside the box again, and.........*OUCH*, okay, will pay five years in advance, even if I only have 2 1/2 years left in me, all of us subscribe because we WANT to, not because we have to, and if the flea wants to give us a little thank you, why is that a problem or a concern, you still get plenty of *FREE* information here, and if some of us choose to hit the private fireplace for chatting and planning, well, why shouldn't we?

Most still post at thier respective homes.

Have Jeep will travel  

If something is advertised for free, for the most ya get what ya pay for, here, at least ya get more.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

rattler said:


> if you find the site worthwhile...$20 ain't gonna kill you...otherwise don't look /don't post...don't complain about it...we have alot of new people that will learn alot...lets just try to help...



i paid the 20 bucks so i could have the stupid little fishy icon under my name and thats the ONLY reason i joined, but the man still got my money- i was outcasted from the first post i made here because i am a "boat owner" not one person welcomed me here except rattler and thats because he knew me from another board- then i went to a PSYCO meeting and not 1 person even noticed or knew i was there except catman and thats because he has a catfish fetish and saw me on fintalk,or marvin and thats because i met him when he was a mate on the sally T ........i am a paid member and i have no idea where the secret posts are or have i ever been invited to such sections- personally i dont care who caught what where, i would still like to hear (read) about it.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

RACN35 said:


> i paid the 20 bucks so i could have the stupid little fishy icon under my name and thats the ONLY reason i joined, but the man still got my money- i was outcasted from the first post i made here because i am a "boat owner" not one person welcomed me here except rattler and thats because he knew me from another board- then i went to a PSYCO meeting and not 1 person even noticed or knew i was there except catman and thats because he has a catfish fetish and saw me on fintalk,or marvin and thats because i met him when he was a mate on the sally T ........i am a paid member and i have no idea where the secret posts are or have i ever been invited to such sections- personally i dont care who caught what where, i would still like to hear (read) about it.


haha you make it sound like we are out to rip you apart


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, sand flea, me done, not for the site, when time comes send ya my next contribution, just on this one thread, hopefully learning to stop before I hit my mouth with both feet.

In me "finale'", will say, for those who can afford to, the $20 gives a little more, while helping defray the cost of this site, those that can't, with the exceptions of those who feel one's willingness to aid in defraying costs, amounts to arm twistin or a violation of the notion "everything on the internet is free", I will be willing toget ya on the subscriber status, pm me that ya can't afford, will decide who, and get with flea.

Enough bickering

Have Jeep will travel  

Oops, but not open ended, will see who responds, and then will contact flea with the choice


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

RACN35 said:


> i paid the 20 bucks so i could have the stupid little fishy icon under my name and thats the ONLY reason i joined, but the man still got my money- i was outcasted from the first post i made here because i am a "boat owner" not one person welcomed me here except rattler and thats because he knew me from another board- then i went to a PSYCO meeting and not 1 person even noticed or knew i was there except catman and thats because he has a catfish fetish and saw me on fintalk,or marvin and thats because i met him when he was a mate on the sally T ........i am a paid member and i have no idea where the secret posts are or have i ever been invited to such sections- personally i dont care who caught what where, i would still like to hear (read) about it.


Outcast because you're a boat owner? Do you know how many other guys on this site own boats and use them regularly? You seem to still be irked that your boating reports got moved to the boating board where they belonged. Remember, this site is primarily for surf fishermen.

I'm sorry that you feel P&S is an unfriendly place and that you didn't get your money's worth. I'll be glad to offer you a refund.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I've Seen the prices on the VB software*

and it's not cheap. and even with the cost covered the amount of effort flea puts into this site. he deserves compensation.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And besides just haven me around is worth $20.00


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ok*

Will someone please tell me where the fish are, how to catch them and what bait to use?   

I mean come on.

Oh yeah,

Which is better braid or mono?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*lol......*

I think you should change your name Jef to "spoon" cause ya like to stir up the chit....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just reading this thread is*

worth my $20. Better than going to the movies.

There are No Fish @ the 'Peake. Right Jeff.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Will someone please tell me where the fish are, how to catch them and what bait to use?
> 
> I mean come on.


Hey Jeff, comon, you know all the reports are in the twist your arm to subscribe and get report area, ya know the private place 

Posted mine last week on the MD/DE board, but wasn't a fish report, was an AI flounder, shark and grass report :--| 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tons of grass and plastic*

@ SPSP yesterday.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't mean to stir the pot, but there was quite a few posts that were boat-related, or otherwise out of there categories that went on directly after RACN35's incident. These posts remained unmoved and nobody really made a fuss... he wasn't the only one that noticed the favoritism. 

Hell, in the doldrums of winter... i'll take any report I can get, boat, beach, etc. It's nice to know where the fish are, wether your catching them from the beach or not. 

Some people just take the online thing too seriously. RELAX. Pay up or shut up I say... let's start acting like adults. You want a fishing report... go get yourself one.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*RockStar*

Right on.

Why would you want to read someone elses report???? Go and create your own..


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

click


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Thanx Rockstar !*


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

RACN35 said:


>




No censored is is not to protect the innocent its protects the itty bitty tiity committee 


Lets meet and fish


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Orest said:


> Right on.
> 
> Why would you want to read someone elses report???? Go and create your own..



why subscribe or view the board?


4.0 GPA?


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Orest said:


> worth my $20. Better than going to the movies.
> 
> There are No Fish @ the 'Peake. Right Jeff.




you should hang wit me you would pay 2000.00


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> Will someone please tell me where the fish are, how to catch them and what bait to use?
> 
> I mean come on.
> 
> ...


 
what are you fishing for ill help


oh braid is much better


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

lock er down now probaly a good idea  ''


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just want to know where all of these bitter old ladies came from? And Thrifty, I'm not talking about you. You're just one of those aforementioned words. Thanks for letting me have that piece of bloodworm at Sandbridge a couple years' back, only a lady would do that.

What happened to the good old days where there were nary a gripe about anything? Anyone want to take a trip down memory road with me? Oh wait, everyone can by searching older posts and finding information that way too. I guess you could subtract 365 days off from the current day and find some information when last year's run came through. Oh, maybe I can subtract 730 days off to see some more stuff.

Too bad there aren't many reports for where I live. Sure was nice when I was living at CHX Beach and I could just walk down to Lynnhaven Inlet after reading some reports and getting a feel for what might be out there, like fast current and grass and a snagmonster. I could also take a 5 minute walk to the CBBT and see what was biting there too. Seems funny that people are complaining about not seeing any reports when there is a plethora of information of all sorts to be had. Especially in VA/MD/DE. I get plenty of reports from Tybee and Myrtle in the SC/GA forum. Too bad they're two hours away from me in opposite directions. I think there are 3 of us in Charleston and we don't post too much about what's hitting so I'm definitely not paying 5¢ a day to read local reports. I'd post, but it's only whiting from the only pier in town.

For goodness sakes, it's only $20. I spend more money on snacks at the vending machine at work in a month. And sometimes that thing rips me off when the pretzels get stuck in the spiral dispenser! You can only imagine my displeasure when I have to drop another two quarters into the brown machine and press "A5" hoping that I'll get two bags to drop. Perhaps some other schmoe before tried getting those buttery nibblets and his bag got snagged and I might get a two for one deal! Oh joy! The feeling of having another bag of pretzels to eat as I talk with the guys on the smoking deck. Could there be anything better? I guess 5¢ isn't too bad to kill some time on a fishing forum. Now I feel bad that nothing in this post pertained to fishing. At least I hope I put enough words in there so everyone could understand what I was thinking.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have two options at this point: shut this thread down or move it to the Open Forum where everyone can give me a kick in da nutz.

I'm moving this thread to Open Forum. No reason I shouldn't listen to any and all criticisms...

Let's hear it!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I have two options at this point: shut this thread down or move it to the Open Forum where everyone can give me a kick in da nutz.
> 
> I'm moving this thread to Open Forum. No reason I shouldn't listen to any and all criticisms...
> 
> Let's hear it!


Oh how I wish I could put up an animated .gif here that really shows what a kick in the nuts looks like. Too bad this is a family friendly site. It's the one where the guy is tied up and some little lady wearing shiny black clothing is kicking for the fences.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i say close this thread....


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I have two options at this point: shut this thread down or move it to the Open Forum where everyone can give me a kick in da nutz.
> 
> I'm moving this thread to Open Forum. No reason I shouldn't listen to any and all criticisms...
> 
> Let's hear it!



Ask any of my fanatical friends, I always root for Matt and this site to the extent that I do not post on any other site. I generally suggest having many incentives to create large ‘User Generated Content’. Traffic will follow good information. We all know that high traffic numbers means success for our good friend. I do believe that people that post useful information free of charge are still contributors and supporters. That is why non-cash supporters are a little sensitive about the “Member’s Space”. 
Now about those fishing spots, ever hear about the Shore Dr. Bridge (not on top of it)that goes over Little Creek well now you have, just be quiet as a Ninja and take away any trash that you find. Take a small meshed bait net and run the net over submerged grass covered rocks and such. Grass shrimp! Fish Candy! Excited Screaming will generally bring the ‘Heat’.

THANKS MATT!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Fishen can wait! This is gettin good...


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Fishen can wait! This is gettin good...


aint no feesh in VA anyway


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dyhard said:


> I do believe that people that post useful information free of charge are still contributors and supporters. That is why non-cash supporters are a little sensitive about the “Member’s Space”.
> Now about those fishing spots, ever hear about the Shore Dr. Bridge (not on top of it)that goes over Little Creek well now you have,


Couldn't agree with you more. Anyone who contributes reports gives something valuable to the site. As for giving up honeyholes, please don't forget this little gem I spent three months of my life working on--not for money, not for glory, but simply to help people find places to fish.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. Anyone who contributes reports gives something valuable to the site. As for giving up honeyholes, please don't forget this little gem I spent three months of my life working on--not for money, not for glory, but simply to help people find places to fish.



That "little gem" alone is worth my 20.00 and you give it to everyone for free. Way to go Flea and Thanks again


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Flea, ain't no one gonna kick you in da nads, ya got to many friends standing in their way  This all started over 1 or 2 people crying over not being told where, when and how to fish, just maybe if they weren't such a putz they might be told all this info or maybe *THEY ARE TRYING TO START TROUBLE* and sitting back laughing at everyone *like we haven't seen that before*.
SandFlea has done everything to make this board the best all around fishing board there is and he has held his tounge far longer than he should have but he does all this to bring in new folks and wants to make everyone feel welcome. If it takes me paying for some of you to become supporters so you will not feel left out please let me know.

Flea, ya know I make custom sand spikes and I want to make ya up 1 just so ya know how much just about everyone on this board thinks highly of you. Please let me know when you will be back this way so I can give it to ya when we fish, maybe we can show Cdawg how to catch Blue fish again  
I will PM ya to get the details


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*posted by me on supporters forum*

if the whiners are so worried about what happens in this forum then the should open their wallets and support the site


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

i know for a fact that a few people catch word in the summer via this spot grab thier rods and start running...i.e a kobe at sea gull.....didn't pay for that but hey maybe i'm simple


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alright, I think everybody's had their fun. This thread's going to bed.

Go fishing!


----------

